# Rally Information Page



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*! NEW RALLY INFORMATION PAGE !*​
I would like to take a moment to introduce a new feature to the Outbackers.com community that I think will be a great resource for everybody. We have created a new dedicated Rally Information page that includes all the important information you will need when it comes to Outbacker rallies.

The rally threads that appear on the home page are certainly helpful, but are difficult to manage, and often times important upcoming events get pushed down the list just because of when they were originally posted. The new rally page will always be in the same place, and always be easily accessible from the Site Navigation pane on the home page...








Front and center of the new Rally Information page, is great new map developed by H2oSprayer, that quickly shows the locations of all upcoming rallies. As the map is Google based, it offers some great features! If you want more information on a specific rally, simply click on the campfire icon, and an information balloon will pop up that provides a wealth of info and capabilities...








Here you will find dates and locations, as well as links to both the appropriate Outbackers thread and to the campgrounds home page. Another great feature is the ability to generate driving directions to get there! How cool is that? Speaking of cool - and I really love this one! - if you click the [Sat] button in the upper right corner of the map, the view will switch to a Google Earth photographic image, and you can zoom right down to your campsite and see all there is to do in and around the campground!

Fear not Alaskan and Canadian Outbackers, we have not forgotten you. The map can also be panned by dragging across it, and will include any rallies in your neighborhood as well.

Finally, below the map, is a chronologically sorted listing of all the upcoming rallies, the soonest listed first. This list is also hyperlinked to the appropriate rally thread.

I would like to take a moment to extend a very special thanks to Chris (H2oSprayer) for the great idea and all the work he has put into this resource. This is something that we will all benefit from, and you deserve a big high five from all of us. Well done!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Just goes to show how much potential a bunch of campers have. Ain't technology great!! Kudos to Chris and to Doug as well, for working together to produce this wonderful and extremely useful interface. 
Eric


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice addition.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

NiiiiiCe!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Way to go....this rocks!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Very nice!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Very very nice! Love it! Great job!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Great Addition to an already great site!!!


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

WOW! Love the new Rally Page and the interactive Map! Great job Chris and Doug - and thank you for your hard work.

The map sure does leave a gaping hole in the middle of the country, though. I know there was a rally in Utah last year (Zion?). Has there ever been a Rally in say, the Black Hills,SD?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

This is great! Thanks Doug and Chris for all the hard work! We need some rallies in the center of the US though.......


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

AWESOME! Thanks Chris & Doug for making an improvement to the best camping forum site


----------

